#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Maenam Soi 2 land for sale

## fatboy

! Rai Charnote. Transferable Ltd company. Government road on two sides, architect approved plans for 3 bed villa + pool, well, electric less than 75mtr. 3,000,000Bht

----------

